# Genetic Anomoly



## Hushpuppy (Aug 26, 2011)

I spotted these two interesting developments this week while checking the girls. I don't believe I have ever heard of this before but it is bound to have happened before.:watchplant: 

I took some pics as I just had to show this off.  I didn't handle these two leaves as I didn't want to disturb this anomaly. If you look closely at the 2 pics, these are two fan leaves on the same cola that have buds blooming from the apex of the leaf fronds. The only thing that I can account for this occurring is that the stem was broken over while in 4th week of flower.  

Anyone ever seen this occur before?

BTW, the other 2 pics are from the same room where the anomolies are growing


----------



## Chewbongo (Aug 26, 2011)

That's pretty cool, rite now I have a dinafem deisel that grew three branch sets every node and after nine or so nodes the stem turned flat. I know hick had one with a flat stem also, I wonder if he had the same three branch sets


----------



## Locked (Aug 26, 2011)

I think somebody on here had something similar Hush...can't remember who though.  Pretty cool looking.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2011)

That plant just wants to bloom!


----------



## BlueNose (Aug 26, 2011)

I had one leaf do that as well, it wasn't as developed as yours is though.


----------



## Parcero (Aug 27, 2011)

Thats perfect. I would prefer that very leaf has a small bud in them aswell.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Aug 27, 2011)

I think I seen this once before in a picture on here before I made my account when I was still a lurking guest.  But thats awesome. 

Its really wanting to put the bud out


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 27, 2011)

I was blown away when I saw that. I looked at it carefully to make sure it was actually doing what I was seeing(and it is). I have to wonder if this is some kind of genetic mutation or more of a physiological change brought about by the stem being broken over as both leaves that have this are on the same stem. These buds are growing and expanding every day. The one in the single picture is about the size of a small coke bottle, but longer.

Are those pics what you would call "Bud Porn"?


----------



## valleyboy (Aug 27, 2011)

This is absolutely weird.  Did you treat the leaf with any auxins or other hormones?  The buds for a compound leaf should be at the base of the petiole not the top.  I just don't get why there would be reproductive tissue at that part of the leaf at all.


Cool though.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 27, 2011)

What plants are these, Hush? 

This isn't too uncommon.. Something that is seen with a lot of Subcools strains...


----------



## Locked (Aug 27, 2011)

nvthis said:
			
		

> What plants are these, Hush?
> 
> This isn't too uncommon.. Something that is seen with a lot of Subcools strains...



Ah...yes that is where I hve seen it before. I believe Wally aka Rusty had one on one of his JTR's by subby


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 27, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I think somebody on here had something similar Hush...can't remember who though.  Pretty cool looking.


this was me 

i had posted similar pics. Happened on the Oatmeal bubba


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 27, 2011)

The breed is Blueberry Punch from GreenLife seeds. the breeder is Next Generation seeds. It is a F1 hybrid of Blueberry and Romulan. We didn't do anything to it other than break over the stem when she got up in the lights.

It irratates me on this grow as we had 9 beautiful plants that were growing perfectly until my partner messed up and nearly drowned them. We ended up losing 3 plants and all of them are beat up a bit from being allowed to grow too tall b4 flipping to flower. 

They got too tall and had to be bent over. They seem to handle it well but then this occured. So far no nanners  but we still have about 10-15 days left b4 harvesting. The last batch smoked really good after a month of cure.


----------

